# Ford Pickup accessories



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi

I have just purchased a Ford F150 pick up and am after somewhere locally that can supply accessories such as load liner, load cover etc.

I could get them direct from Ford but they seem expensive

Thanks


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just purchased a Ford F150 pick up and am after somewhere locally that can supply accessories such as load liner, load cover etc.
> 
> ...



Congratulations! The F-150 is rocking . My dad is in the construction business back home (California), and has several F-150's in his fleet stacked with supplies in the bed, and is towing equipment all over the place. 

I cannot advice you where to buy accessories for your truck here, but a word of caution on load liners and load cover; I personally would get the Ford original. Ford has a huge experience in getting these produced properly; its the best sold truck back home. After market tend not to last that long, and can also cause rattles (especially cheaper load covers).


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Budw said:


> Congratulations! The F-150 is rocking . My dad is in the construction business back home (California), and has several F-150's in his fleet stacked with supplies in the bed, and is towing equipment all over the place.
> 
> I cannot advice you where to buy accessories for your truck here, but a word of caution on load liners and load cover; I personally would get the Ford original. Ford has a huge experience in getting these produced properly; its the best sold truck back home. After market tend not to last that long, and can also cause rattles (especially cheaper load covers).


Thanks for the advice, I just wanted something to protect the bed itself, I dont plan to lug too much about I just dont like the thought of the paint getting scratched ( a but an4l I know)


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Brav0 said:


> I dont plan to lug too much about )


Have never understood the truck fetish for those not lugging
Madness, I tell you! Madness!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

vantage said:


> Have never understood the truck fetish for those not lugging
> Madness, I tell you! Madness!!


Large crumple zone if anyone rear ends you.

Less likely for anyone to cut in front, close the gap etc when you indicated to change lanes.

Less likely folk pull out of side streets in front of you.

Get to be ******* Billy Big Bllks for a couple years while in Dubai.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Large crumple zone if anyone rear ends you.
> 
> Less likely for anyone to cut in front, close the gap etc when you indicated to change lanes.
> 
> ...


Be carefull.. Safety of a pick-up is only in the perception of the driver; in reality they are so safe at all. They have poor crumple zone's at the back; your body will get a huge impact if rear-ended. They also have poor brakes, and skid easily on the road. When they overturn, the cabin flattens like a Pepsi can. Its not that you can choose the type of accident you get into.... BMW or Mercedes are probably the safest cars out there; lots of passive and active safety.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Budw said:


> Be carefull.. Safety of a pick-up is only in the perception of the driver; in reality they are so safe at all. They have poor crumple zone's at the back; your body will get a huge impact if rear-ended. They also have poor brakes, and skid easily on the road. When they overturn, the cabin flattens like a Pepsi can. Its not that you can choose the type of accident you get into.... BMW or Mercedes are probably the safest cars out there; lots of passive and active safety.


Yes, but if you're in a Merc or BMW and you get hit by a Prado, Hummer or Ram, you'll get punted all the way to Sharjah.

You have a much better chance of getting seen in something of substance - therefore the safety is also in the perception of the other driver.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The only reason trucks/pickups (whatever you want to call them) are feasible here is because of the cheap prices at the pump. I'm fairly certain SUV's are safer, and more comfortable. 

But those Ram's and F-150's do look good


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

saraswat said:


> But those Ram's and F-150's do look good


Ha!

The Ram has to be one of the fugliest things on the road.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

vantage said:


> Ha!
> 
> The Ram has to be one of the fugliest things on the road.


You are over 40, your opinion on this matter doesn't count


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

saraswat said:


> You are over 40, your opinion on this matter doesn't count


I didn't have a taste lobotomy pre-40 either!

Turned up to swim training late last year to see a tiny man climb out of his F150 [email protected], walk round to the back, open the tailgate, and take his tiny little swim bag from the cavernous interior, nothing on the empty cab seats!

Had a chuckle


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

If I could get a 'cheap' F-150 SVT Raptor, I would ... but there's no such thing as a 'cheap' SVT Raptor.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> If I could get a 'cheap' F-150 SVT Raptor, I would ... but there's no such thing as a 'cheap' SVT Raptor.


I'd love one but they were out of my price range, I'll settle with my F150 with chrome package for now


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Budw said:


> Be carefull.. Safety of a pick-up is only in the perception of the driver; in reality they are so safe at all. They have poor crumple zone's at the back; your body will get a huge impact if rear-ended. They also have poor brakes, and skid easily on the road. When they overturn, the cabin flattens like a Pepsi can. Its not that you can choose the type of accident you get into.... BMW or Mercedes are probably the safest cars out there; lots of passive and active safety.


Find me a Merc or BMW I can throw a MotoX bike or jet ski (long term plan) in the back of with a 5.0 V8 and 12 months old for what I paid for my F150 and I'll take you to Al Qasar


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> Find me a Merc or BMW I can throw a MotoX bike or jet ski (long term plan) in the back of with a 5.0 V8 and 12 months old for what I paid for my F150 and I'll take you to Al Qasar


As I mentioned earlier, I like the F-150 too, price comparison is a whole different matter... Its a nice truck, but for me, I prefer premium saloons. All I am saying, do not blind-stare on safety levels. Safety perception on pick-ups is typically highly overated...


----------

